

Microsoft's CEO Apologizes Again for Comments on Women - alrigali
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/16/microsofts-ceo-apologizes-again-for-comments-on-women-promises-new-diversity-efforts/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
sun_salutations
That's pretty weak, it ignores the underlying question: How many "Lead
Engineer" or managers were women, and were men.

Basically, you could be obscuring...men make 87% of the pay at Microsoft, but
for equal titles its equal pay!

~~~
voidr
What if 87% of the workforce are in fact men?

If we complain about things like this, surely we should complain about this as
well:
[http://www.prisonpolicy.org/graphs/genderinc.html](http://www.prisonpolicy.org/graphs/genderinc.html)

